
What is the best JavaScript Frameworks to learn? - humandev
Although there are a variety of options for modern developers to choose from a range of JavaScript framework out there, five of them stand out: Meteor.js, Angular.js, React.js, Ember.js, Backbone.js<p>So please tell me one of 5 frameworks I list above. Which is the best JavaScript framework? Thank you!
======
vmware513
React.js is a library, so you don't get any magic and support from this
tool... you have to be very advance in programming to develop a nice app with
React.

Angular and Ember are real frameworks, they support all aspect of a Frontend
Application, so you can learn more concept if you start using them.

One of the best tutorial for Ember.js is
[https://yoember.com](https://yoember.com) where you can learn it from
scratch.

------
droptablemain
Not a "framework," per se, but I would suggest #usetheplatform with Polymer.

Outside of that, Vue.js

------
alessioalex
You actually forgot the best one: Vue.js.

